# My collection (pics) BIG



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Here are some pics of my collection minus my longuns. This is my 
Glock 21SF with Truglo Nightsights, Lasermax guide rod laser, .25 trigger job, and 3.5# connector. My taurus PT111 Mil Pro in 9mm completely stock. My father's Taurus model 605 .357 stock. And My newest addition my Kahr CW45 stock.






















































































































These are my HD package this is the lockbox by my bed, Hornady +P JHP in the 21 and WWB in the Taurus for now. As soon as I get some range time in with the KAHR and get some more mags it will replace the 9 in the HD box


----------

